# New spinning reel question



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Phluegar supreme is hands dow the best reel for the money and also has a extra spool i have beat three of them to death on the tourney trail and they are flawless performers highly recomend them and 11 bearings sweet reel


----------

